# caiman



## cocobates (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi i'm just woundering if any of you guys have been to ham and know weather there is many caiman for sale at the show cheers Tom: victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

cocobates said:


> Hi i'm just woundering if any of you guys have been to ham and know weather there is many caiman for sale at the show cheers Tom: victory:


Yep :2thumb:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

cocobates said:


> Hi i'm just woundering if any of you guys have been to ham and know weather there is many caiman for sale at the show cheers Tom: victory:


Why go to hamm for one when there are so many over here


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree, there had been a shipment of some real stunners, Inc dwarf crocs.I have seen the shipment and they are good, Coldblooded are always a good bet for getting them.

John


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe because you dont need a DWAL to by one from Hamm?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

or possibly because it's going to be cheaper. 

Although if your going just for the croc after petrol etc it won't be!

Have a good time anyway.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the OP is a dreamer!


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> I think the OP is a dreamer!


so do i


----------

